# glass/plastic bottles for milk



## 6ncounting (Apr 23, 2008)

Where is the least expensive place to get the bottles?


----------



## mdharris68 (Sep 28, 2006)

Just where are you located, as in how far away from topeka? We bought gallon and half gallon jugs from reece fruit farm on hwy 24 east of topeka. If you have a large orchard near you that sells cider, ask them if they will sell you some. We now buy them from the Kinetico water guy that has water machines in our local grocery stores. You may have to give about 60 to 70 cents per gallon jug unless you can make a connection with the company in K.C. that makes them and buy them buy the trailer load.


----------



## 6ncounting (Apr 23, 2008)

what's the name of the company in KC?


----------



## oberhaslikid (May 13, 2002)

6ncounting said:


> Where is the least expensive place to get the bottles?


I found this place and ordered from them.
http://www.localamishfarms.com/glass_milk_bottles_for_sale.htm


----------



## 6ncounting (Apr 23, 2008)

Thanks, I went to the http://www.stanpacnet.com/buyonline/index.html link they provided for orders of 24 or more bottles. I was surprised that the prices included shipping. 

Does anyone have a place they are buying the plastic cheap?


----------



## Michael W. Smith (Jun 2, 2002)

I see them from time to time at yard sales. In fact, at 2 yard sales with in the last 2 months. One lady had a carrier and was selling each bottle for $6.00. I passed it up as I'm not wiling to pay that.

At the last yard sale I was to, I stopped in and saw a 8 bottle milk carrier complete with bottles for $5.00. I couldn't pick that up fast enough!!!!

At least now I know where I can get the lids and pour spouts now though!


----------



## darbyfamily (Mar 16, 2005)

we use pickle jars, but I also bought milk at Dillons twice, the stuff from "twig dairy" maybe they only sell in Wichita? I got them at Harry and Rock. Anyway, the milk comes with a deposit for the jar, I just kept the jars and figured it was worth it to have a half gallon size jar with a bit of a built in handle shape.. 

now its working great for our milk from Zella  and the kids can pour them. Most milk goes in the gallon jars and I refill the half gallons so the kids have something they can pour on their own. Also check in the juice aisle for juices in glass bottles or in the organic section for juice in glass... let the kids drink the juice, then wash the bottles for milk


----------



## darbyfamily (Mar 16, 2005)

oh, our half gallon jars are just like those at both links given


----------



## Guest (Oct 2, 2008)

Michael W. Smith said:


> I see them from time to time at yard sales. In fact, at 2 yard sales with in the last 2 months. One lady had a carrier and was selling each bottle for $6.00. I passed it up as I'm not wiling to pay that.
> 
> At the last yard sale I was to, I stopped in and saw a 8 bottle milk carrier complete with bottles for $5.00. I couldn't pick that up fast enough!!!!
> 
> At least now I know where I can get the lids and pour spouts now though!


The deposit on them here is $1.50/btl for 1/2 gal size.

I want a couple of those pour spouts, too! I didn't know until now that there are accessories available for the glass milk bottles!


----------

